
Introducing Muffin: The 21st century way of building sites with dynamic content - mindrun
http://muffin.cafe
======
brudgers
Is there a link to the source code?

~~~
mindrun
It's not ready yet. The source code will be release on GitHub as soon as it's
stable :)

~~~
brudgers
It might make good "Show HN" when the source is released and people can try it
out.

~~~
mindrun
Great idea! Will keep that in mind for later.

